# Puppy preschool



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Took Tucker ( almost 9 weeks ) to his first puppy class. Learning sit, stand, lay, look at me/focus. What an adventure. And yes kinda stressful. He didn't do to bad. He was a little over stimulated with all the other dogs and he needed a nap before we went but didn't. Luckily one of the trainers had freeze dried chicken liver which Tucker took to like crack. I couldn't get him to pay any attention to me with the treats I brought. Went like I thought it would from other posts I have read on here. Lots of trying to play and some paying attention to me. It was really hard trying to get Tucker to stay focused on me and or not try and run all over the place as the trainers are trying to show you what to do. Also realized that the trainers are able to get Tucker to do way more and a lot easier than I. Kinda made me mad. But I guess I'll keep on plugging away.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Morris did badly at his first class (we walked too far to get there so he was over tired), then managed the rest of his classes well as I made sure he was slept, watered, fed, but all not too recently!

When he got older he (we) couldn't handle classes so we've moved onto 1-1 training.

Good luck, every bit you can do is good for him, as long as you stay calm and relaxed. If it's massively stressful it's not worth it and will probably do more harm than good. You need to just enjoy each other at this point, it's still so early.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have taken all of our dogs through obedience training from puppy kindergarten through advanced novice. Our vizsla gave me a bit of trouble - so we stepped out, took a few months off, and now at a little over a year are back at it. Good luck!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

So do you think I should be waiting on the structured classes. When I was there I felt out of place as he was A LOT younger than everyone else. He did seem overwhelmed also. Maybe do the basic obedience at home? Come, sit, lay down. Or would you not so that either?

Ken


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

The classes have helped us immensely, but take them at your pup's pace. If you find that he is straggling, he may just need to mature a little before moving on. One of our labs had to repeat beginning obedience twice. The instructor passed her, but I just didn't feel like she was "getting" it. I was a bit embarrassed, but two years later, she is our best behaved dog. I know sometimes I worried, but then realized that my expectations were too high. I hope that helps!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We went at 14 weeks as his injections weren't complete until then. I'd say fun 'training' at home is plenty when they're really little, but lots of love and consistent, gentle rules. I hope it's all going well!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Going really well thanks Catk. Picking up leave it, sit and lay down like a champ. Starting to look for his kennel to take naps come is ok, as long as he isn't to tired or more interested in whats going on when were outside. I need to figure out some more things to teach him because I don't want him getting bored doing the same stuff over and over again


----------

